

New physics takes a back seat to heat in understanding the Pioneer anomaly - alt_
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/spacecrafts-behavior-no-longer-an-unsolved-problem-in-physics/

======
ColinWright
Does this story add anything not covered by these?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009449>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287486> <\- Some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391244> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2493060>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787120>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2807000>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3861365>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3865881> <\- Some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261983>

~~~
alt_
No, sorry. The paper appears to have been released in April.

